

Facebook in talks for its first acquisition in India - siddharthdeswal
http://www.business-standard.com/article/companies/facebook-in-talks-for-its-first-acquisition-in-india-113120200055_1.html#

======
mukundmr
Don't companies have a confidentiality agreement in place when they are having
discussions of this nature? Such speculative articles can be used as a basis
for cancelling the acquisition. I don't understand the intention of business-
standard in reporting something that is unconfirmed.

~~~
siddharthdeswal
Companies 'might' have confidentiality agreements, but I think it would be
naive to expect that in today's world news won't leak. So maybe they take that
into account while going about such acquisitions?

And getting the 'first scoop' is the job of the fourth estate, so can't fault
them for doing their job.

------
taspeotis
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6831989](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6831989)

------
Gaurav322
Is it the first acquisition by any US company in India or Is it Facebook first
only??

~~~
rounak
[http://articles.economictimes.indiatimes.com/2012-11-07/news...](http://articles.economictimes.indiatimes.com/2012-11-07/news/34971020_1_social-
network-technology-venture-ceo-jason-goldberg)

